
Finding X in Espresso: Adventures in Computational Lexicology - colinscape
http://blog.wolfram.com/2017/11/30/finding-x-in-espresso-adventures-in-computational-lexicology/
======
utopkara
Somebody has taken the snob of a barista really seriously. Really nice
article, regardless of the motivation :-)

Anybody who is working with a production NLP system would confirm that
language is very much alive and changes over time, making it necessary to
adjust your models. The meanings of words shift around, spellings change,
words disappear, and appear.

------
frosya
It's like shooting ducks with nukes. Can someone explain what is f_~ 0.01
f+^0.85 on the top plot?

------
soofy
Neat data visuals. Especially the networks of letter tpancisions when words
change spelling, I never saw this idea expressed before. I showed this article
to my friend and he got mad at me, he was always correcting poor souls on evil
of eXpresso ;-)

------
gumby
Not to mention that the drink is literally expressed from the handle-doohickey
that holds the grounds.

And now I know there’s an anti-“x” movement I’m going to make it a point of
saying “ex-presso”

